# Nikon D810 vs. Fujifilm X100T, can you tell which set of photos (of cat) are from which camera?



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

Just recent got a X100T and took some photos of my cat, Oliva. Then I realized I took some photos of Oliva not long ago with my D810. I think they all did a good job and I like them both but prefer one set. Both sets of photos were taken at night with incandescent light. Did some basic adjustment in LR. The editing may yield different results.

Can you tell which set of photos from which camera without looking at metadata?

First set of photos:








 








Second set of photos:


----------



## goodguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Actually let me ask you, what's the point you are trying to make ?
That Fuji camera is good ?
Nikon camera is good ?
Any difference between the 2 different camera maker ?
Any different in sensor size ?

The main factor of overall result of camera (when talking about modern good cameras) is the user and his skills.
In good lighting condition you will be hard pressed to see any difference between my D750 and the used old D5100 I both own.

All you shots are nice, as a cat lover I still didn't see a cat picture I didn't like, none really blew my mind.
They are all ok and that's it.


----------



## dcbear78 (Sep 17, 2015)

Unless your cat is actually green I'd say the white balance is way out on the second set which would make the biggest difference.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 17, 2015)

First set is FUJI


----------



## gsgary (Sep 17, 2015)

As above 1st set Fuji 2nd set has Nikon green tinge


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 17, 2015)

EXIF info says the first set is from FujiFilm


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2015)

goodguy said:


> The main factor of overall result of camera (when talking about modern good cameras) is the user and his skills.
> In good lighting condition you will be hard pressed to see any difference between my D750 and the used old D5100 I both own.



yes


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

No clue


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:
			
		

> No clue



For sure.


----------



## limr (Sep 17, 2015)

If it were between two dslrs, I would have no clue, but I know the Fuji has a different kind of sensor and a different look, so I'll give it a shot. First set is Fuji, based mostly on how the white areas look.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Actually let me ask you, what's the point you are trying to make ?
> That Fuji camera is good ?
> Nikon camera is good ?
> Any difference between the 2 different camera maker ?
> ...



Just for fun...


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

dcbear78 said:


> Unless your cat is actually green I'd say the white balance is way out on the second set which would make the biggest difference.



I actually tuned up the green/yellow color in her eyes. I hope the color of the rest did not mess up (much).


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

sashbar said:


> First set is FUJI





gsgary said:


> As above 1st set Fuji 2nd set has Nikon green tinge



Both of you are right!


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

limr said:


> If it were between two dslrs, I would have no clue, but I know the Fuji has a different kind of sensor and a different look, so I'll give it a shot. First set is Fuji, based mostly on how the white areas look.



You are definitely right!

I do not know much difference between other DSLRs. But I noticed the feeling of the photos from two cameras is different. I think I prefer the second set (D810), which I think benefit from higher pixels and bigger sensor (which caused shallow depth of field)


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> No clue





Derrel said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three other people all guessed right, does that tell something?


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> EXIF info says the first set is from FujiFilm



James, you did not play by the rules  I mentioned already: do not look at metadata.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 17, 2015)

derp.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 17, 2015)

julianliu said:


> James, you did not play by the rules  I mentioned already: do not look at metadata.



Rules are meant to be broken...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

julianliu said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > No clue
> ...


Yes,  tells me they knew, or looked at exif,  or cared.  What did it tell you?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2015)

julianliu said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > No clue
> ...



I thought he meant that you had no clue. I was agreeing with him. Maybe re-name the cat Olive. For the green hue you gave her fur.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



haha, that's funny... I won't abuse Oliva in photoshop or LR anymore.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > James, you did not play by the rules  I mentioned already: do not look at metadata.
> ...



What can I say, you do not s


JacaRanda said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



It tells me somebody is interested or cared.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


I'm on my mobile on holiday so didn't look I could tell by the much nicer colours of the Fuji


----------



## sashbar (Sep 18, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



I have both FUJI and Nikon cameras, albeit different models, and the first set had typical, familiar FUJI colours with this warm red-ish accent. In my limited experience Nikon had a propensity to go into green, so it was pretty obvious to me really.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 18, 2015)

For the record, I wouldnt have had a clue either.

Dont really like the colors in either picture set. The first set also is a bit off in the colors.

Also a lot of these pictures arent really sharp. Even at reduced sizes.


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2015)

julianliu said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > If it were between two dslrs, I would have no clue, but I know the Fuji has a different kind of sensor and a different look, so I'll give it a shot. First set is Fuji, based mostly on how the white areas look.
> ...



My boyfriend had a Pentax K5 and then got a Fuji X-something (one with interchangeable lenses). He did a few comparisons by taking the same picture at the same time with the two cameras and we looked at them side by side. As good as the Pentax images are (and I believe they use the same Sony sensors as Nikon?), the Fuji images were better. Even with the same depth of field, the Fuji images seemed like they had more dimension to them, and the tonal range in the highlights and shadows were better. 

I have no idea how the Pentax would compare to the D810 because I know exactly zero about the D810, so maybe those images you posted would also look better next to the K5, but they still look different from the Fuji images for the same reasons.

(He sold the Pentax, btw. And whenever I decide to get a "real" digital camera instead of the dinky p&s I have for messing around, I plan on buying Fuji.)


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 18, 2015)

The D810 was the DxOMark king for a year or so, until the Sony A7r2 (with a backlit sensor) came along.

Camera Database | DxOMark

Its very likely though that once Nikon gets their hands on the A7r2 sensor (half a year delay), they'll easily retake the crown. Nikon doing better with Sony sensors than Sony themselves is common.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 18, 2015)

Pretty cat.  Not exactly a controlled experiment and you left the EXIF in the images, so it's fair game.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> The D810 was the DxOMark king for a year or so, until the Sony A7r2 (with a backlit sensor) came along.



The King of Green Cats  
I found the DxOMark lab measurements have very liittle if anything at all with my photography.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 18, 2015)

Why is there a green a gang tattoo on its back


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> For the record, I wouldnt have had a clue either.
> 
> Dont really like the colors in either picture set. The first set also is a bit off in the colors.
> 
> Also a lot of these pictures arent really sharp. Even at reduced sizes.



It's not 100% sharp if you zoom in, but it seems pretty sharp to me (except a couple ). How sharp is sharp to you? can you describe or you can show a example?


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

limr said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



My pictures do look different to me when taking in comparable conditions.
So I am glad to hear somebody does notice difference between these cameras. 

By the way, I like Fuji X100T. Its picture quality is good. Its ergonomics suck though comparing to DSLR, IMHO.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Why is there a green a gang tattoo on its back



Green gang tattoo? No idea.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> The D810 was the DxOMark king for a year or so, until the Sony A7r2 (with a backlit sensor) came along.
> 
> Camera Database | DxOMark
> 
> Its very likely though that once Nikon gets their hands on the A7r2 sensor (half a year delay), they'll easily retake the crown. Nikon doing better with Sony sensors than Sony themselves is common.


But as I wrote today in another thread the AF on this camera in lower light still leaves a bit to be desired, I wouldnt be running to replace my DSLR with this camera unless AF is all lighting conditions isnt that important for you.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 18, 2015)

julianliu said:


> How sharp is sharp to you? can you describe or you can show a example?


 A photo isnt sharp to me when I can feel my eyes trying to bring it in focus but failing.

Its like a thin veil of blurr over the picture that my eyes cant get rid of.

This happends to me with picture #3 of the first set (the nose seems to be in focus instead of the eye) and picture #2 and maybe also #3 of the second set.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > How sharp is sharp to you? can you describe or you can show a example?
> ...



I agree with you that some pictures are not very sharp. I shoot it at low light condition and cat tends to move so I am happy I get some pictures that's sharp enough for me.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok julianliu, without looking at exif, is this from a d800 or a fuji x1




Feed me now by jaomul, on Flickr

(before you answer its neither. This photo was ran through lightroom. Once the photo is usable effects can be added, so its look can be changed, the beauty of "digital" photography- or the ugly side, depending on opinion)


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 18, 2015)

You all need better test subjects


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Ok julianliu, without looking at exif, is this from a d800 or a fuji x1
> 
> Feed me now by jaomul, on Flickr
> 
> (before you answer its neither. This photo was ran through lightroom. Once the photo is usable effects can be added, so its look can be changed, the beauty of "digital" photography- or the ugly side, depending on opinion)



What I mean by posting this topic is that there is difference between the two cameras, not really that you can tell which camera was used to shoot that photo just by looking at it. Surely PS or LR will change the look, but I think there is still visible difference between D810 and X100T because they are quite difference cameras. 
My comparison was not done under strictly controlled condition as someone pointed out, but qualitatively speaking, I think difference is there.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 18, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> You all need better test subjects



What subject do you suggest? 
I realize you posted such comparison before as well.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 19, 2015)

julianliu said:


> What subject do you suggest?
> I realize you posted such comparison before as well.



Maybe something more feminine and two legged?    I think the last time I posted a comparison, it was between digital and film.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 19, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> julianliu said:
> 
> 
> > What subject do you suggest?
> ...



no problem. I will post some comparison between these two cameras with photos of girls next time


----------



## that1guy (Sep 20, 2015)

you should choose a better aperture for both sets... there's no need to shoot wide open every time.... I remember when I used to do that.... ahhh the good ol days...

either way I want a Fuji dslr so bad....


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 20, 2015)

that1guy said:


> you should choose a better aperture for both sets... there's no need to shoot wide open every time....



Define "better" aperture.  I shoot f1.6 almost 95.78% of the time.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is one of the green cats de-greened.
Original attached as olivia 3.  Color corrected is 3.1.
original:





After I tried to take out the green (3.1):


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2015)

I dunno, now it looks too pink.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 20, 2015)

limr said:


> I dunno, now it looks too pink.


Totally agree.  Just didn't have more than 10 min at the time to get 'just right' at that moment.

At least not green!


----------



## julianliu (Sep 20, 2015)

Peeb said:


> Here is one of the green cats de-greened.
> Original attached as olivia 3.  Color corrected is 3.1.
> original:
> View attachment 108448
> ...



Thanks for the color correction ! Now I will go gentle on adding green...


----------



## julianliu (Sep 20, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > you should choose a better aperture for both sets... there's no need to shoot wide open every time....
> ...



Which lens do you use? 85mm F1.4? 50mm F1.4?
F1.6 has so shallow depth of field that I doubt you are gonna throw away lots of frames that's not in focus. If not, I'd like to know how you do it.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 20, 2015)

that1guy said:


> you should choose a better aperture for both sets... there's no need to shoot wide open every time.... I remember when I used to do that.... ahhh the good ol days...
> 
> either way I want a Fuji dslr so bad....



With smaller aperture, it will get sharper pictures but also will bring the distracting background in focus, which is not what I wanted. 

By the way, do you mean you want a Fuji mirror-less camera? They are not producing DSLR currently as far as I know.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 20, 2015)

julianliu said:


> Which lens do you use? 85mm F1.4? 50mm F1.4?
> F1.6 has so shallow depth of field that I doubt you are gonna throw away lots of frames that's not in focus. If not, I'd like to know how you do it.



I have both and shoot both.    I prefer the 50 f1.4 because it's more versatile.   For me it's a great ratio even with moving subjects and for weddings you have to nail your shots.   I don't know, I just aim where I need to focus and shoot


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 21, 2015)

that1guy said:


> either way I want a Fuji dslr so bad....


 Well thats not gonna happen, I think.

Fuji avoids battling the big two (Canon and Nikon). Judging how well Sony fared and how Pentax ended up, maybe not a bad idea.

They apparently work on a mirrorless medium format system, or at least the rumor mill claims that.


----------



## benp2k6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Why do you have a cat?

Haha jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhop (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm late to this party, but I chose correctly it seems.  I have an X100T and could recognize the look right off the bat.


----------



## that1guy (Sep 23, 2015)

julianliu said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > you should choose a better aperture for both sets... there's no need to shoot wide open every time.... I remember when I used to do that.... ahhh the good ol days...
> ...




really f/2.0 >f/2.8 would probably give you Better results. I have a f1.4 lens and I rarely eveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer go under 2.8 and honestly I hardly go under 4.0/3.5 apertures if I'm shooting animals or people just because I want to keep the entire face in focus.

you shoul test it out shoot your 1.6 and then try a 2.8 you probably will get slightly better results imo

and you are correct Fuji doesn't make dslrs any more... I wouldn't mind a x100 though.


----------



## julianliu (Sep 24, 2015)

bhop said:


> I'm late to this party, but I chose correctly it seems.  I have an X100T and could recognize the look right off the bat.



That's fantastic! regarding to you have a X100T and also be able to tell correctly.


----------



## Aaaak (Sep 24, 2015)

dcbear78 said:


> Unless your cat is actually green I'd say the white balance is way out on the second set which would make the biggest difference.


Thank you for the morning laugh [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my C2104 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 26, 2015)

$2000


----------

